# Windows 7 lässt sich nicht in den standby modus versetzten



## max-k (24. Juni 2009)

*Windows 7 lässt sich nicht in den standby modus versetzten*

Hi zusammen,
ich habe folgendes problem. Windows 7 lässt sich nicht in den standby Modus versetzten.
ich habe unter Energie Optionen eingestellt, dass beim betätigen des Netzschalters, der Pc in den Standby Modus versetzt wird.
Unter Start beenden ist der Eintrag Ruhezustand gar nicht aufgeführt.
Wenn ich in den Stand By wechseln will, startet der PC neu.
Hat einer eine Idee was das sein kann?

Mein Pc:
Mainboard Asus M2N-Sli
CPU Atlon X2 4200
Garaka Geforce 7950 GT
3 Gb Ram
Win 7 64 Bit
Vielen Dank an alle


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht in den standby modus versetzten*

Das ist ein Fehler im RC.
Das ist bei mir auch so und eine Lösung ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Maschine311 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht in den standby modus versetzten*

Ist das denn ein großer unterschied ob ich ihn in "Energie Sparen" setze oder in Stand By, das funzt nämlich einwand frei!


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht in den standby modus versetzten*

WTF?!
Ich hab nicht mal eine Stand By Funktion 
Im Prinzip ist ja der Hybride Energie Spar Modus ja nichts anderes wie Stand By und Ruhezustand in einem.


----------



## Apokalypsos (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht in den standby modus versetzten*

Diese ganzen Funktionen scheinen beim RC noch ziemlich verbuggt zu sein. Mein Rechner schaltet sich manchmal einfach wieder ein, nachdem ich in in den Ruhezustand versetzt habe. Dafür macht der Standby keine Probleme.


----------



## Maschine311 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht in den standby modus versetzten*

Also Stand by kenne ich noch von XP! Bei Win 7 kann ich in dem Start fenster den "Energie spaen drücken und der PC fährt im schlafmodus runter. Ich empfinde es als das gleiche wie bei XP, sehe da ansich kein zwingenden unterschied.


----------



## python68 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht in den standby modus versetzten*

Hilfe! Ich kann, nach dem ich den PC in den "Energie sparen" geklickt habe,kann ich ihn nicht mehr zurück holen.Kann mir jemand helfen???


----------



## amdintel (3. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht in den standby modus versetzten*

Das Windows 7 ist so ziemlich Verbugt 
bei mir funktioniert eine ganze menge nicht richtig, mit dem umständlichen Linux 
bin ich besser klar gekommen , 
ich habe faste  6 Tage gebraucht 
um festzustellen das dieses Windows 7 eigentlich unbrauchbar  ist,
auf meinen I5 Test Rechner werde ich die Tage die HDD platt machen 
und Windows Vista installieren ,  irgendwie habe ich keine Lust mich mit
dem Windows 7 weiter zum zu plagen ,
beim Windows 7 muss man noch das SP1 oder SP2 abwarten damit man
damit einigermaßen gut arbeiten kann


----------



## \\alex (4. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht in den standby modus versetzten*



python68 schrieb:


> Hilfe! Ich kann, nach dem ich den PC in den "Energie sparen" geklickt habe,kann ich ihn nicht mehr zurück holen.Kann mir jemand helfen???



Das liegt oftmals an einem Treiberproblem. Hast du Chipsatztreiber installiert und Windows Update durchlaufen lassen? Sind alle Treiber aktuell?


Alex


----------



## axel25 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht in den standby modus versetzten*

Ich habe das selbe Problem, dass er nur schwer wieder aufwacht! Liegt aber nicht an irgendwelchen Treibern bei mir (schon probiert) sondern am Betriebssystem


----------



## amdintel (5. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht in den standby modus versetzten*



\\alex schrieb:


> Das liegt oftmals an einem Treiberproblem. Hast du Chipsatztreiber installiert und Windows Update durchlaufen lassen? Sind alle Treiber aktuell?
> 
> 
> Alex


sag mal merkst du eigentlich noch die Einschläge ? wo anderes behauptest du, der User sei schult und hier sei es angeblich der Treiber ?  aber Ahnung haste 
scheinbar von nix .


evtl. Lösung des Problems , 
das ist u.a. ein Bug wo für es 
noch kein richtiges Update gibt und da wird 
auch nix über das MS Update eingespielt .
den Bug-Fix mussss man sich separat runter laden von der MS Seite.
Fehler  treten oft  bei größerem HDDs 
oder  HDDs die etwas langsam sind und das schnelle aufwachen nicht schaffen .

oder ma ma versuchen hibernate  
ab zu schalten .

Als Administrator ausführen. 
powercfg.exe /hibernate off ein

dann geht nur noch der normale Stanbymode


----------



## \\alex (5. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht in den standby modus versetzten*



amdintel schrieb:


> sag mal merkst du eigentlich noch die Einschläge ? wo anderes behauptest du, der User sei schult und hier sei es angeblich der Treiber ?  aber Ahnung haste
> scheinbar von nix .



Als ich behauptet hab, der User sei Schuld, warst du mit "User" gemeint.

Meine Aussage beruht auf der, sagen wir mal "renommiertesten Computerzeitung Deutschlands", c't.

Den passenden Artikel findest du hier: c't - Standby-Modus funktioniert nicht mehr

Dass der Standbymodus bei mir unter Windows, Mac OS X und auf dem alten Computer unter Windows und Linux (Gentoo, openSuSE und Debian) funktionierte, sollte deutlich genug beweisen, dass ich fähig bin, mit Computern umzugehen. Es sind aktuell zwei 500 GiB Festplatten und eine 1000 GiB Festplatte eingebaut.

@axel25: 


Alex


----------



## amdintel (5. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht in den standby modus versetzten*



\\alex schrieb:


> Als ich behauptet hab, der User sei Schuld, warst du mit "User" gemeint.
> 
> Alex


sind aber noch andere mit dem gleichem problem wenn man mal googlet, oder geht bei dir Google nicht  mehr seit Win 7


----------



## \\alex (5. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht in den standby modus versetzten*



amdintel schrieb:


> sind aber noch andere mit dem gleichem problem wenn man mal googlet, oder geht bei dir Google nicht  mehr seit Win 7



Für einen Troll, war das jetzt aber ein erbärmlicher Konter.


----------

